# First tournament



## CoryKS (Sep 25, 2006)

Me and my seven-year-old participated in our first tournament this weekend.  My boy was really nervous, but he won a third place trophy for kata!  He was really excited about that.

Kumite was hilarious.  I was the only person in the adult White-Orange division to bring gear, so they were fishing around for someone to fight with me.  They came back with this short, chubby girl who looked to be about twelve or thirteen.  Now she _was_ a green belt, but the instructors came over several times to remind me to be appropriate.  So here I am having a Seinfeld moment - you know, where Kramer beats up the little kids?  And I thought, there's no way I'm taking a trophy from a child.  So I decided I would tie it up at 2 and then let her get the point to win.  Make it look good.  So we bow in, ref goes over the rules, and gives the command to begin.

Homegirl runs over and side kicks me for all she's worth.  Point.  I was stunned.

Ref starts us off again.  Same move.  This time I blocked a few shots, but the girl was _fast_.  Point.

We start again.  _Same move_.  I moved to the side and hit her as she kicked past me.  My point.  The next one was exactly the same.  Every single time the ref signaled to fight, she ran straight at me and kicked.  I could have been there all day - dodge, punch.  But it was 2-2, so it was time to go down.  I blocked for a while, but she finally got one in.  Fight over.

Now, here's the kicker:  Turns out she was 17 and was _supposed_ to be fighting in the adult division.  Grrr.  But she did look very happy to get her trophy.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 25, 2006)

First I am happy to hear that you and your son went to you first tournament and that he did so well. As for you match I think you may have learned that you never take anything fo granted in a tournament.  Next time just go for it I think you will do well


----------



## John Brewer (Sep 25, 2006)

Congratulations to your son and nice job on your handling of the situation.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 25, 2006)

Congratulations to your son.....& to you for taking it well. There will be other tournaments when it's more even.


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 26, 2006)

It sounds like you handled the situation well, and I'm glad to hear that you and your son had a lot of fun!


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks, all, for the kind words.  My boy took his trophy to school today for show and tell.  I hope he continues to enjoy karate for many years.

And yes, tshadowchaser, I vow never to take anything for granted in tournament or in class.  I'm still going to let the kid get the trophy; but now I know that the decision may not be mine to make!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 26, 2006)

Sounds like you handle everything ok and congrats to your son.
Terry


----------

